# DIY drill press vise



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I’m designing a homemade drills press vise made from aluminum.
I have a bunch of threaded elevation and tilt screws from craftsman 113 table saws and want to use one on the vise. I want to tap the aluminum and wanted to know if anyone knows what kind of tap to use or put me on the right path.
Thanks
dask

Here's the link on the design.
Drill press vise plan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dask said:


> I’m designing a homemade drills press vise made from aluminum.
> I have a bunch of threaded elevation and tilt screws from craftsman 113 table saws and want to use one on the vise. I want to tap the aluminum and wanted to know if anyone knows what kind of tap to use or put me on the right path.
> Thanks
> dask
> ...


start here...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dask said:


> I’m designing a homemade drills press vise made from aluminum.
> I have a bunch of threaded elevation and tilt screws from craftsman 113 table saws and want to use one on the vise. I want to tap the aluminum and wanted to know if anyone knows what kind of tap to use or put me on the right path.
> Thanks
> dask
> ...


the PDF shows an Acme thread...
you can find what you need at a machine shop supply house...
this company has majorly outstanding customer service, tech support and product knowledgeable people...
call them...

Machinery | Travers Tool


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would suggest Acme threads...

Google Image Result for http://www.westportcorp.com/media//thread2.jpg


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Be sure to use "Tap Magic for Aluminum", and also back the tap up about every half turn to break the chip loose and prevent sticking. I would strongly recommend modifying the design shown to provide a method of clamping the vise to the drill table while you're drilling holes - a bit grabbing the hole and spinning the vise on the table can be dangerous. It doesn't have to be fancy, just extend the bottom past the sides so that it can be clamped with a vise similar to that on the left of the photo although you can get fancy and make slotted holes to use tee-nuts, studs and nuts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I would suggest Acme threads...
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.westportcorp.com/media//thread2.jpg


a vise can be bought for less than the cost of an Acme tap....
could sub an Acme barrel nut for the tapping..
scrap out a scissors jack for the Acme parts...


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a few barrel nuts that already came with the screws. I already hack a design to incorporate the barrel nut but wanted to maybe try tapping the threads. And yes, my design has slots on the side to bolt the vise to the table.
thanks for all the feedback...


----------

